# Sling TV



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has much information about this new service from Dish Network.
Heard a little blip on NPR on the ride home from work tonight, sounded like it could be an interesting new service for a reasonable price... maybe.

Can't find any info on Dish Network's site.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't know about the Dish service but I have one of the older sling boxes that I use fairly often. It's pretty cool though I'm not sure how it works for Dish customers. I have a cable internet with 10 Mb upload and Sling recommends at least 6 Mb.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-05/dish-sling-tv-service-takes-on-cable-television


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I used the sling box for years along with there apps for phones. It was pretty good.
I have the dish hopper with sling built in now. You just go to there mydish.com website or use the dish app on your tablet/pc to stream live tv or on demand shows. Works great.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Pretty good demo here

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7510487/dish-sling-television-internet-tv-ces-2015


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the site you're looking for: http://www.sling.com/ (FAQ). They are currently accepting requests for invitiations. Looks like only tech journalists/reviewers have received invites so far. I have signed up as we cut cable a while back but still wish we had more options for watching sports.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my invitation this week and signed up for a 7 day trial. I don't watch much TV as it is but could see ESPN/2, HGTV and the Food channel being popular in our household. Cartoon Network is ok, but my kids are closer to the Disney Channel target audience I think. CNN is not my cup of tea either, but it's there. So far I've just viewed via the iOS app. It feels more like watching live TV and channel surfing than, say, Hulu or Netflix. You pretty much watch what's on now. I wouldn't say I'm hooked but I like the premise and it seems to be pretty well executed. Just in time for March madness 

Edit: just wanted to note that Airplay is not currently available for the iOS app. It can be viewed via web browser though, which opens up a few more options. Supposedly Amazon Fire TV support is in the works.

Edit 2: browser streaming is not supported, but there is a desktop app for Windows and OS X.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I got my invitation last week as well. A big disappointment for me as you can only stream to one device at a time. Don't see it as a viable replacement for cable or satellite.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

nova said:


> I got my invitation last week as well. A big disappointment for me as you can only stream to one device at a time. Don't see it as a viable replacement for cable or satellite.


I wouldn't approach anything with only a dozen or so channels as a viable replacement for cable or satellite. I suspect they will have some success with people who have already cancelled cable/satellite but are looking for better sports coverage or something. I had not tried viewing on multiple devices, that is a bummer.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I have an old Dish Network plan that is no longer available. Not very many channels so I thought Sling TV would be a comparable replacement, and it is except for the one device at a time.


----------

